# dhcp problems

## GNUtoo

i have 3 computers:

-one windows laptop that isn't mine

-one gentoo desktop

-one gentoo laptop

the windows laptop that has a 3CRWE154G72 card can connect to the neighbourg network

but my gentoo laptop can't and it has a ipw2200BG card that is better

i also tryed dhclient but without success

i'd like to connect to my neighbourg wifi in order to try the ssh vpn...

----------

## leosgb

well does the gentoo laptop connect to your own network?

----------

## GNUtoo

 *leosgb wrote:*   

> well does the gentoo laptop connect to your own network?

 

yes

----------

## GNUtoo

i tryed with my rt2500 nic and it worked!!!

what should i include for a bugreport?

----------

## UberLord

Are you sure that the ipw2200 firmware has been loaded successfully?

----------

## GNUtoo

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Are you sure that the ipw2200 firmware has been loaded successfully?

 

i think so...because i can connect to my own network with the ipw2200 card

----------

## GNUtoo

```
# dmesg | grep ipw

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0kdmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Command timed out.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Command timed out.

```

what does it means???

----------

## leosgb

so maybe you only have a problem with range... if it works fine with your network and not one far away. Maybe you try to move it closer to the network.

can you scan for the surrounding networks?

i think it is:

iwlist INTERFACE_NAME scan (check in the man page)

and see if the other network is listed there.

----------

## GNUtoo

yes i am very close to the other network

in wifi-radar it's on the maximum of the power

----------

## UberLord

in-kernel or external drivers for the ipw?

----------

## GNUtoo

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> in-kernel or external drivers for the ipw?

 

the in-kernel didn't work...they couldn't load the firmware

so i use the kernel modules(of the 2.6.20 kernel)

----------

## euphorium

Did you ever solve this issue? I am gaving the same problem.

----------

## GNUtoo

no i didn't solve the issue...i just use a rt2500 card...lol

mabe we should bugreport somewhere

----------

## euphorium

I managed to fix this problem. I have a guide written on how to properly get a ipw2200 working. I will post it in here later for you to use and others to try and use.

I found that it was an improper compilation of the ipw2200 kernel driver and that I didn't have firmware installed to manage the card.

----------

